# Problem Registering new Adria Coral 670 SL



## Nicolas

Hi, 

I am new to the Forum and we have just taken delivery of a 2009 Model Adria Coral 670 SL. I won't name the Dealer as it probably isn't their fault?, but we have yet to get a V5 or tax disc. 

We were told that the documentation hadn't arrived from Slovenia and isn't sent until the vehicle arrives in this country. The Dealer had been sent a faxed copy of the document required, but the DVLA refused to accept it. We were given a letter by the Dealer saying that the tax was in the post, not strictly true as the DVLA hadn't issued a V5. So technically we were 'Failing to display a valid tax disc' when we drove it home and if an awkward copper had stopped us on the way home we could have been charged. We are still waiting for a disc and the vehicle has been in this country for at least 3 weeks now. 

This is probably the fault of Adria's Office staff in Slovenia and it is a pity that the good work by the shopfloor has been let down by them. 

Has this happened to anybody else and is this normal practice? 

Thanks for your input, 

Nick


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Nicolas and a very warm welcome to MotorhomeFacts.  Although I am entirely biased, I have to congratulate you on finding us and wish you a long and happy stay.  

Please be warned that this site is addictive; it's responsible for many a late night! :roll: It gets even better if you subscribe to the tune of a tenner because you can then access most of the site AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE MANY DISCOUNTS. Many of the discounts cover the subscription fee in one go!! :lol: 8) 

You will see from my avatar that we, Auntie Sandra and I, have an Adria S650SP which we really love. It's now one year old and has done 6,400 miles and we have loved every minute in it. Our Coral will be out for the New Year! :lol: 

It was November 07 when we bought Our Coral. It was not pain free, several excuses, mal-administration, even the Royal Mail created an obstacle by holding our documents because insufficient postage had been paid by our dealer. It all came good in the end, but four days later!

Our dealer is from North Lincolnshire. Where's yours?


----------



## Nicolas

Hi UncleNorm,

Thanks for the welcome. We are also very pleased with our 'Cora' as we call her already. She seems to be very well built and is extremely warm, it was icy when we picked her up, also from North Lincs. We ended up spending three days hooked up to their free electric and it was very cosy. In the end they gave us a letter to say that the Tax had been applied for and let us drive home. The only fault that we have found with her is that she needs a new circuit board for the electric flush, which we are assured they will send and I can fit easily.

The workforce at North Lincs. were very helpful and kind to us. As for the Sales staff, I am not sure if the fault with the registration is theirs or Adrias. But we have been treated politely and have been assured that they are trying their best to sort out the problem. However, I have been told on another Forum that the vehicle couldn't have cleared Customs without its documentation, which we were told by the Dealer is not allowed to travel with the vehicle, so somebody is wrong. We still haven't got an Adria Handbook to tell us all about her bodywork, etc., that apparently hasn't come from Adria either.

The Digibox didn't work and we are waiting for a new one, but that was fitted by the Dealer, so isn't Adria's fault.

So, we now have a lovely vehicle which we can't use without breaking the law!

Hoping for a phone call in the morning to say that I have been dreaming and everything is alright! Some hope!

Must off to bed now.

Nick


----------



## GetDuffed

Hi Nicolas, also had problem with registering our Vision, not Adria's fault though, picked up mh 1 Aug complete with tax disc, after lots of calls to DVLA listening to the recorded 6/8 week waiting time msg for V5 docs, after 10 weeks found out dealer had entered Adria's production number instead of the VIN on the registration docs, ended having to take it to VOSA for them to carry out an inspection to verify VIN plate, all sorted ok in the end, (even after being told by a VOSA inspector that it needed a tachograph as it was over 3.5t - had to point out it wasn't a commercial vehicle, so not required), part of the problem was nobody at DVLA could tell me what the delay was until after 8 weeks - they kept saying they had no record or then it was being processed. got V5 mid October.

Best of luck
Mick


----------



## UncleNorm

It sounds like we share the same dealer at Kirmington!

Strange you should mention toilet flush circuit boards! Ours had been pressed out of its clips and didn't work on pick-up. It just had to be relocated. I've done myself since! It's as if some heavy-handed person did the PDI and pressed too hard. Heck, it's a microswitch which needs stroking!

OK, so the Royal Mail, or whoever delivers the post these days, decided to be bloody minded with our forms. The DVLA at Beverley stated they had not received them. The Post Office/ Royal Mail were keeping them because the postage was short. So the dealer at Kirmington got another set of papers together, with the help of Adria and *I* took them to Beverley, expenses paid, of course. All was then explained. It was down to the salesperson who packaged the original forms! Two days later, I took a call from the DVLA telling me my Certificate of Registration was ready, so off I went again. With that Cert. I could have number plates made.

Fortunately, I was in a position to help. I'm also incredibly impetuous! I sympathise with those folk who might not have the time or opportunity to help. Living in Devon might make it difficult for you to pop over the Humber Bridge to Beverley! But, all's well that ends well.

If you have any issues and speak to Timberland, they will probably agree to you having any problems sorted nearer to your home, at their expense.

If I can help further, please let me know. I would suggest a Private Message (PM) but you cannot do that until you subscribe for £10 pa.

Good luck anyhow!


----------



## rayc

I know a motorhome owner who bought a new Adria from Tmberland. I quote from his mail below, It shows the types of problems that can turn up.

" We are still having a problem trying to sort the warranty for the van, we have a couple of issues:-

Renault haven’t reset the warranty yet so it is showing that the warranty started when the van was delivered to Adria (17th Dec 2007) this should be reset to the date we bought the van 1st November 2008. They are also saying it is due for a service!!! So we are trying to get something in writing to say it doesn’t need a service.

Also Adria & Renault are saying the van only has the Pan European warranty of 2 years & not the UK 3 year warranty. The dealer (Timberland) say no it should be 3 years & I should contact Renault, then Renault say to contact the dealer (starting to get annoyed about this problem) Renault argue that the van was delivered new to Adria in Slovenia, even though the van is made for the UK market they say it isn’t a UK van as I am buying it from an Adria dealer".


----------



## 99187

If you have bought a new van from a dealer then the paperwork WILL have been delivered at the same time as the van. If it has number plates fitted the dealer HAS had the paperwork because you can't get number plates without the certificate issued by the Government dept. Like most dealers They have had your money & now it's on to the next victim that comes through their door! I'm told there are good dealers out there, I've yet to find one! I also questioned the warranty on the Adria 660sp that we bought new in 2005 & was told that because the chassis was delivered to Adria direct then It would only have a 2 year warranty. The build quality was suspect as bits just fell off it like the garage door clips on the bodywork, the rear lights filled up with water, the washroom door would not shut the list was almost endless, the extras I ordered to be fitted when I bought it were not fitted correctly, the TV aerial had a short on the coax cable, the Zip awning fouled both the gas opening & the garage door so you could open neither! the problem was solved by moving the awning back by 6" but that left empty holes in the unit. the leisure battery needed to be replaced 2 weeks after we picked it up & the tyre pressures were around 30psi under what they should have been!
A good PDI?? After spending £36500 cash? I don't think so. Oh, & the Adria loose carpet set that we paid around £180 for you would not have put outside your front door at home! we did get a refund for those after a bit of a row! So, good luck all of you with the Adria's, what could be a good product is let down by poor quality control at the factory & also dealers who don't want repeat sales!
Merry Christmas & a happy new year to you all.
Geoff W


----------



## premiermotorhomes

As an Adria dealer I would like to add the following points to clarify the issue of how vans are processed;

When vehicles are delivered in to the UK from Adria to a dealer they should come with any relevant manuals supplied inside. At the moment this is not the case, because there are no 2009 model Adria handbooks available. These will be despatched as soon as they are available.

Adria forward the V55 to us two to three days from the reciept of the vehicle at the dealer, however we can write our own V55 documents to speed the process up. Adria attend to all other procedures required to import a vehicle in to the UK.

To register the vehicle we visit our local DVLA office with the V55 and many other documents. We would then expect the V5 to be sent direct to the customer and the Tax Disc to the dealer in 4-5 days. (The DVLA are turning registrations around very quickly at the moment due to the lack of new registrations in the current climate).

We can allocate a Registration from our pool of registrations to the vehicle as soon as it is delivered, and fit its Number Plates before the V5 and tax documentation is provided to us by the DVLA. However this vehicle can only be driven on the road before the V5 and Tax is recieved by using trade plates.

With regards to the Renault warranty, the van is not second hand until it is sold and theoretically (though we will not gaurantee) come with the three year Renault warranty.

Warbird, yes there are good dealers out there, and our business is always striving to provide excellent customer service before, during and after all sales.

With regards to build quality, all the vans are hand built and issues are to be expected which is why Adria and all other manufacturers have a warranty process in place to resolve these matters. Please remember there is a distinction between what Adria do and the dealer. In your case, the awning and aerial issues would have been a fault of the dealer not Adria, and in these cases the problems shouldn't have occurred but the dealer should still have process' in place to attend to these matters.

The PDI should have ensured your tyres were correctly inflated as this is a safety issue and the battery is just one of those things unfortunately (Its rare for them to fail so quickly, but it does happen).

Remember, not all dealers are the same and Warbird I have noted that you did mention this in your post.

I hope this provides some clarity to the matters.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Nicolas

Hi All,

Thank you very much for your help, we don't seem quite so alone now. I have paid my subs, so I am a full member now.  

We have got a number plate, so it would seem that our Dealer must have had some paperwork from Adria.

UncleNorm, I will have a look at the circuit board and see if it needs pushing back into the lugs. It is flushing, but according to the notes on the inside of the lid it should also open the trap automatically as well as doing other things.

Sorry to hear of all of your woes Warbird, it sounds like you got a Friday afternoon build! Perhaps Adria have upped their game as our build seems to be a good one, apart from the circuit board, which may be more down to Thetford than Adria.

I am hoping that Fiat have a different attitude over the Warranty than Renault! Never did like the French, mind you our first van was a very basic Renault Trafic and it was brilliant! We went all of the passes in the Lake District with no bother. We stalled on Hardknot Pass, but that was my driving not the van, I took the inside line on the corner instead of going wide.

Still no phone call from the Dealer, so much for saying he would phone this morning!  

Nick


----------



## premiermotorhomes

> We have got a number plate, so it would seem that our Dealer must have had some paperwork from Adria.


As I stated;


> We can allocate a Registration from our pool of registrations to the vehicle as soon as it is delivered, and fit its Number Plates before the V5 and tax documentation is provided to us by the DVLA. However this vehicle can only be driven on the road before the V5 and Tax is recieved by using trade plates.


This means we can put number plates on the vehicle before we recieve any paperwork, or register the vehicle the DVLA, however it could not be driven until the registration process is completed and documents recieved.
To summarise; having number plates on a vehicle is no gaurantee of it being registered.

Fiats warranty is two years from memory and again should be from registration of the vehicle. Fiat warrantable work needs to be carried out by a Fiat dealer so it would be best to contact them directly with any issues. This would be the same with all other chassis manufacturers.

The Thetford isssue is warrantable with Thetford but can be pursued by either contacting Thetford directly or any Adria Dealer (doesn't have to be the supplying dealer). Thetford only offer a 12month warranty on their products.

If anyone needs any further assistance, they are welcome to contact me.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## 99187

premiermotorhomes said:


> With regards to build quality, all the vans are hand built and issues are to be expected which is why Adria and all other manufacturers have a warranty process in place to resolve these matters. Please remember there is a distinction between what Adria do and the dealer. In your case, the awning and aerial issues would have been a fault of the dealer not Adria, and in these cases the problems shouldn't have occurred but the dealer should still have process' in place to attend to these matters.
> 
> The PDI should have ensured your tyres were correctly inflated as this is a safety issue and the battery is just one of those things unfortunately (Its rare for them to fail so quickly, but it does happen).
> 
> Remember, not all dealers are the same and Warbird I have noted that you did mention this in your post.
> 
> I hope this provides some clarity to the matters.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris
> Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


Hi Chris, It's good to see a dealer helping out & reacting to feedback from the customer even If they were not customers of yours, maybe there is light at the end of the tunnel!
I agree & should have made it clearer that the faults with the extras I had installed by the dealer were not the maufacturers fault, the other issues were & I do question Adria's quality control & their pre delivery inspection, relying on warranty claims to put production faults right is not the road to go down in my book, It's a bit like washing your dirty linen in public as there is nothing worse than a disgruntled customer to shout it from the roof tops, get it right before it leaves the factory & no one else knows about the short coming.
Once again thanks on behalf of the customers & If i'm ever in the market again I'll come & take a look! 
Geoff W


----------



## premiermotorhomes

There are a few dealers on here that help on, Johns Cross is a prime example, though I can't unfortunatley dedicate as much time to the forum as they do. Its another medium in which to support the motorhome community which we will gladly support.

Perhaps the examples you provided were not appropriate for the warranty procedure I explained that is in place, even though it would work. I do personally agree that perhaps they should have been picked up earlier either at the factory or when the vehicle was checked in at the supplying dealer and rectified before the vehicle was sold. I can't comment specifically on cases however, and this is my personal opinion only.

I can't comment on Adria's PDI process or quality control at the factory as I do not know these procedures, perhaps a polite letter to Adria to explain the situation would help assist in alleviating further issues and also provide clarity on how the process works.

Regards
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Nicolas! Well done for subscribing! You'll get your money back in one go with many of the discounts that are on offer.

Back to the toilet! The picture/diagram on the inside of the loo seat covers all of the options available with the Thetford. I only have THREE functions on my particular circuit board. I do NOT have electric blade opening on my Adria. 

1. The large blue button in the centre of the control panel switches on the panel and the sog fan; it also flushes when 'stroked', not pushed through the side of the MH!

2. The white fan display on the right is also a micro-switch for the sog unit fan. It can switch the fan on or off, or back on again! Some crosswords take longer than others!! :roll:  :wink: 

3. On the left of my panel is a display showing the status of the waste holding tank, possibly flashing red for most of the time that the panel is on. But when the red becomes fixed, it's time to empty, although you might get another couple of quickies into it! :lol: 

After reading this post, please wash your hands!! :wink:


----------



## Nicolas

Hi UncleNorm,

Thanks for the explanation, I have been a good boy and washed my hands.

We seem to only have the three as well, the problem is with the red light which seems to come on almost as soon as the cassette is put back into the toilet. The fitter told me that a lot of the circuit boards are faulty and ordered another for me.

I've tried stroking the blue button, but nothing happens. It needs to be pushed before the flush will work even after pushing the circuit board to make sure that is was seated correctly. I was surprised to find that there is no cover over the cb.

I found that the mark one eyeball looking down the pan is the best method of checking for "fullness". Of course bearing in mind that the is a slight "Old Faithful" effect when you open the trap! Don't want to get your own back.

Nick


----------



## time-traveller

Sorry, Warbird, but you are wrong on one or two points here. Firstly, the paperwork is NEVER delivered at the same time as the van. This would mean entrusting it to a delivery company - or leaving it in the van. Not a good idea on either count. The paperwork ALWAYS follows after the van is delivered to the dealer. Secondly, the supply of registration numbers to the dealer is NOT connected to the supply of the van. In fact the dealer will probably have been in possession of a bank of several numbers, together with what you refer to as 'certificates', before you may have even ordered the van. He would have even been able to send you your number plates before the van was ever delivered to him.

Your lack of knowledge of how the system really works obviously prejudices your view of dealers. You really shouldn't present your views as facts when they're not. I cannot make any comment of Adria's procedures because I am not familiar with them or their product, but I am familiar with the machinations of the DVLA and the postal delivery services and I fully understand and empathise with the frustrations of anyone who encounters them in a situation like this. I for one, have no doubt that it is NOT a case of 'they have your money & now it's on to the next victim' but that the dealer is genuine in every way in trying to get the matter resolved.



warbird said:


> If you have bought a new van from a dealer then the paperwork WILL have been delivered at the same time as the van. If it has number plates fitted the dealer HAS had the paperwork because you can't get number plates without the certificate issued by the Government dept. Like most dealers They have had your money & now it's on to the next victim that comes through their door! I'm told there are good dealers out there, I've yet to find one! I also questioned the warranty on the Adria 660sp that we bought new in 2005 & was told that because the chassis was delivered to Adria direct then It would only have a 2 year warranty. The build quality was suspect as bits just fell off it like the garage door clips on the bodywork, the rear lights filled up with water, the washroom door would not shut the list was almost endless, the extras I ordered to be fitted when I bought it were not fitted correctly, the TV aerial had a short on the coax cable, the Zip awning fouled both the gas opening & the garage door so you could open neither! the problem was solved by moving the awning back by 6" but that left empty holes in the unit. the leisure battery needed to be replaced 2 weeks after we picked it up & the tyre pressures were around 30psi under what they should have been!
> A good PDI?? After spending £36500 cash? I don't think so. Oh, & the Adria loose carpet set that we paid around £180 for you would not have put outside your front door at home! we did get a refund for those after a bit of a row! So, good luck all of you with the Adria's, what could be a good product is let down by poor quality control at the factory & also dealers who don't want repeat sales!
> Merry Christmas & a happy new year to you all.
> Geoff W


----------



## time-traveller

Now THAT I entirely agree with

[quote="warbird
" snip .... relying on warranty claims to put production faults right is not the road to go down in my book ..... " snip
Geoff W[/quote]


----------



## time-traveller

Could you write to my wife and tell her that I am NOT the only one, please ?



UncleNorm said:


> ..... snip ... "It can switch the fan on or off, or back on again! Some crosswords take longer than others!! " ....... snip ...


----------



## 99187

time-traveller, 
Sir, I bow to your superior knowledge! & I am remembering it is the season of good will............
Merry Christmas :wink:


----------



## time-traveller

Im glad that you're remembering that it's the season of goodwill, Warbird - I thought that perhaps you'd forgotten it in your first post :wink:

Happy Christmas to you, too 



warbird said:


> time-traveller,
> Sir, I bow to your superior knowledge! & I am remembering it is the season of good will............
> Merry Christmas :wink:


----------



## Nicolas

*Problem Registering a new Adria Coral 670 SL*

Hi,

I have been onto my Dealer again today and made it plain that I am not happy at being left in the situation of not have a tax disc. I actually spoke to the owner first and bent his ear. I pointed out that if I was stopped by the police I could be charged with failing to display and he said, "Oh, it's only a £10 fine." I couldn't believe his attitude, what a bunch of cowboys!

The salesman who is supposed to be dealing with my case was on a day off and I was put through to his stand-in (being passed about from one person to another?) He told me that Adria are supposed to have sent duplicate paperwork by Registered post from Slovenia last Thursday, but it hadn't arrived yet. As soon as it does he said that they will register the vehicle and tax it. I asked to be phoned again tomorrow to be told if it had arrived and what is happening.

Nick


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Nicolas - sorry to read of your problems and can I assure you that not all Adrias or Adria dealers are the same as you are experiencing. We bought our 650 SP in 2005 and all paperwork and PDI had been done with the exception of registering the details with Fiat to start the warranty period. Our garage that does the servicing and MOT stuff did this for us and we got about another 3 months on the total warranty by the time it all went through! Not that we had to use it, thank goodness.

From some of the comments on here about other makes, I am delighted we decided to get the Adria and our dealer is second to none (despite the fact he deals mainly in caravans 8O ) We will certainly look at Adrias first when we decide to change. 

Sue


----------



## Suenliam

Message to UncleNorm - looks like you might be on course to rivalling Pusser in the lavatorial knowledge stakes :wink: 

Sue


----------



## Nicolas

Hi Sue,

Thank you very much, it is well to remember that not everbody has had problems. I am pleased that you are happy with your Adria, I have to say that we are too, it has just been marred by the problems over registration/tax.

Happy Christmas,

Nick


----------



## Nicolas

Hi All,

I have spoken to my Dealer again, but didn't get to speak to the Salesman AGAIN, I think that he is keeping his head down trying to avoid the flak.

However, I was told by the chap who answered my call that there was a package from the DVLA this morning (he had opened the mail.) He got hold of the Salesman who was dealing with a customer on the forecourt (I felt like shouting DON'T BUY FROM THEM!) He then told me that it was all OK and that my tax is in the post. I just hope that it has been sent Express as we are hoping to be able to go away to Bournemouth on Sunday.

Happy Christmas to you all and thank you for all of the helpful advice.

Nick


----------



## time-traveller

I think you are being quite unreasonable in blaming the dealer and totally outrageous in calling him a 'cowboy' for this. Was it his fault that the paperwork took longer to arrive than anticipated? Without the papers he couldn't apply for registration. What did you expect him to do - print out a new tax disc for you on his computer? And do you think that the salesman should be 'hung behind the door' for you on his day off? And this caused you to feel like shouting 'don't buy from them' did it? How silly. The alternative was for them to delay delivery to you until the tax disc was in place. Would you have preferred that? It was your decision. What a storm in a teacup!



Nicolas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have spoken to my Dealer again, but didn't get to speak to the Salesman AGAIN, I think that he is keeping his head down trying to avoid the flak.
> 
> However, I was told by the chap who answered my call that there was a package from the DVLA this morning (he had opened the mail.) He got hold of the Salesman who was dealing with a customer on the forecourt (I felt like shouting DON'T BUY FROM THEM!) He then told me that it was all OK and that my tax is in the post. I just hope that it has been sent Express as we are hoping to be able to go away to Bournemouth on Sunday.
> 
> Happy Christmas to you all and thank you for all of the helpful advice.
> 
> Nick


----------



## 99187

Mr time traveller, Obviously you have never had bad dealings with anything you have bought, I congratulate you! However, some of us have had, the truth is that the dealer should never have let the van go without registering it, It's against the law, you can't just nail a set of number plates on something & sell it without having the paperwork! the dealer IS to blame, If he didn't have the paperwork for the van he should not have sold it. 

(Moderator edit: personal attacks and abusive language, however thinly disguised is against the site rules ... Text removed)


----------



## time-traveller

On the contrary, MR warbird, you are wrong again - I have had a lot of business dealings with many vehicles and property and have had several bad experiences - but the difference here is that I am mature enough to recognise where the problems originate and deal with them in an appropriate manner. I'm not sure what you mean by 'if (the dealer) didn't have the paperwork for the van he shouldn't have sold it'. If you mean that literally you're writing nonsense because hundreds of vans are sold at every NEC show, and others, wihout having the paperwork for them. It would be impossible to order a van otherwise. There is more sense in your statement that the dealer should not have released the van without registering and taxing it first. I agree, but at the end of the day it's easy to appreciate that he may have preferred to not disappoint an excited customer who has already waited in keen anticipation to take charge of his new acquisition, especially after being told by HIS supplier that the paperwork was on its way. And in any event the legal responsibility was with the purchaser - HE should have declined to take delivery until he had the tax disc. It is quite evident from his posts that he was aware of this himself as he uses knowledgable phrases such as running the risk of being 'done' for 'not displaying'. But he probably simply couldn't wait to get behind the wheel of his new motorhome - and who would blame him. In any event, at the risk of repeating myself, this whole scenario hardly justifies labelling the dealer as a 'cowboy' and of accusing the salesman of 'ducking the flak' when in the same sentence the poster writes that the saleman was engaged with another customer at the time and couldn't 'jump to the phone' on command. The posters comment that he was being 'passed around' because the saleman was on his day off when he rang the first time is also patently ridiculous - what else could he have expected to happen in the absence of the salesman? Would he have preferred NOT to have been able to speak to someone else on that particular day, instead? Surely at the end of the day the salient point is that the dealer DID sort everything out as speediy and as efficiently as he was able and was as good as his word.

As I said before - a storm in a teacup.

And I'm sorry that you had to lower yourself to the level of having to be 'moderated' - you've obviously forgotten your own earlier post about the season of goodwill, after all.

I haven't - Merry Christmas



warbird said:


> Mr time traveller, Obviously you have never had bad dealings with anything you have bought, I congratulate you! However, some of us have had, the truth is that the dealer should never have let the van go without registering it, It's against the law, you can't just nail a set of number plates on something & sell it without having the paperwork! the dealer IS to blame, If he didn't have the paperwork for the van he should not have sold it.
> 
> (Moderator edit: personal attacks and abusive language, however thinly disguised is against the site rules ... Text removed)


----------



## Nicolas

Hi All,

Well, at last we have a tax disc! We are now legal, thank God.

I have received an apology, and have been told that they have learnt lessons from this and from now on no vehicle will leave them without being already taxed and displaying a valid disc.

With regard to it being my choice, Time Traveller, we had been told it was ready for us so we bought our train ticket. Then we were told that it wasn't taxed, but we couldn't afford to buy another ticket, so they said come up anyway and they would sort something out. At the end of the day, we had the choice of staying there indefinitely or accepting a letter to say that the tax had been applied for. We would have been waiting a long time and would have been there for Christmas and New Year! Sometimes a choice is no choice at all, I am sure you will admit?

I would like to thank Chris from Permier Motorhomes and all of you who have offered help and advice.

I hope that you all prosper during this New Year and have all the pleasure that you deserve on your holidays.

Nick


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Nicholas! As I said on 20 December,



> _*all's well that ends well. *_


May you have as much enjoyment out of your Cora as we are having with Our Coral!


----------



## Nicolas

Hi UncleNorm,

Thanks, perhaps we will wave to each other in passing one day!

Nick


----------



## Suenliam

Hi Nick,

Delighted with your news  Hope you have as much enjoyment with your Adria as we are having with ours.

All the best for 2009

Sue


----------



## Nicolas

*Problems registering new Adria Coral S 670 SL*

Hi Sue,

Thanks very much, I am sure that we will now that we can use her!

It is such a shame that a good product and the excitement of buying her has been marred like this. But now that is all behind us and we can look forward to many years of pleasure.

Nick


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello again Nicholas!

Your 670 Cora is 44cm (17") longer than our 650. I have already tested the chassis extenders under the back of the vehicle!  

I needed to do a turn-about in a country lane. I was doing a 'normal' reverse into a firm's driveway when...

I was wakened by the most awful noise as the chassis extenders met the slope of the driveway!!  I imagined total destruction of my rear bumper but, on inspection, I'd 'got away with it'! :roll: 

My final offering before bed... The low chassis works well but be careful not to GROUND it!!


----------



## 101405

Phew? Good result for you, its down to trust when we buy from anybody mistakes happen travel well , Feliz Ano Nuevo.


----------



## Nicolas

Hi UncleNorm,

Sounds like you were very lucky! I had already realized that I would have to be very careful with the overhang at the back. Pulling out when parked alongside a wall is another time to be wary.

We live right out in the country down windy lanes and I have to be rather careful just driving along them. It could be fun driving in Ireland when we go on holiday in June, Irish roads tend to undulate rather a lot! I have heard them described as being like the North Sea in a gale, luckily I don't suffer from sea sickness  We met some French m/h owners last time we went to Ireland who could barely speak English and I could only speak a couple of words of French. They were trying to tell me that it had been rough when they crossed to Ireland. It was all done in sign language, a hand waved up and down and then placed over the mouth complete with a heave! He could have been describing the Irish roads.

Nick


----------



## Nicolas

Hi SilvaSurfa,

I agree, sometimes it is very difficult to know who to trust.

Now that we are legal the fun can start!  

Nick


----------

